# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Easy Dutch Oven Recipes WANTED!

## Pocomoonskyeyes3

OK I know what one of my Christmas presents is this year. (My oldest Son found it and came and asked me what it is...of course I had to go see what this "Thing" was) Something I have been wanting for years now... A 12" 6qt. Dutch Oven! Yes!!! Santa Claus (and the missus) Love me!! I LOVE dutch Ovens! Only one problem.... although I have ate food cooked in them I have never cooked in one myself! Sooooo..... I am looking for some good,easy recipes for Dutch Oven Cooking. I am SO looking forward to cooking in it Christmas day If I can! I have a bag and a half of Charcoal and wood if I need it.... I just want to cook something NOW!!! LOL

Rick .... PLEASE post your Cobbler recipe!!! I really want some cobbler and SOON! LOL

Plus any tips any of you may have would be GREATLY appreciated!

I have already been looking at this site......

http://papadutch.home.comcast.net/~p...en-recipes.htm

----------


## Rick

Dutch Oven Peach Cobbler

2 (29 oz) cans of sliced peaches
1 Duncan Hines Yellow cake mix
1 cup margarine or butter

Prepare hot coals for the dutch oven.

Empty the two cans of peaches in the dutch oven, juice and all. Dump the cake mix over the peaches. I try to spread the cake mix evenly over the peaches but it's important that you DO NOT MIX. Take a spoon and add dollops of butter to the mix. Place the dutch oven on hot coals and place a few coals on top. I generally put four or five coals depending on size. Bake 45 minutes to 1 hour. I generally take a peak at about 40 minutes to see how it's doing. Super easy and you can substitute any fruit for this. If you use pie filling then you will need to add a little water to the pie filling since it doesn't have any juice in the can. You'll probably only find cherry pie filling and it works just fine if you add the same amount of water as the peaches have. 

Here's a huge list of dutch oven recipes. 

http://www.scoutorama.com/recipe/

----------


## JPGreco

Dutch ovens are awesome.  You do know how to take care of one though right?  You're gonna have to treat it before using it.

----------


## aflineman

Beat me to it Rick.  :Smile: 

Be careful Pocomoonskyeyes3, those darn things can be addictive. 

We use this one on camp-out from time to time.

*Pot Roast*
1 boneless beef chuck roast (3-3 1/2 lbs)
1 teaspoon Kitchen Bouquet
2 tbsp. cooking oil
1 cup water
2 tbsp. taco seasoning mix
2 tbsp. beef bouillon granules
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/4 cup water
3 tbsp. all-purpose flour

In a Dutch oven, brown roast in oil and Kitchen Bouquet. Combine taco seasoning, bouillon, 1 cup water, and sugar; pour over the roast. Cover and simmer 2-2 1/2 hours or until meat is tender. Remove roast to a platter and keep warm.

For gravy, pour 2 cups pan juices into a saucepan. Combine the 1/4 cold water and flour; stir until smooth. Add to juices; cook and stir over high heat until thickened and bubbly, about 3 minutes. Slice roast and serve w/ gravy.

----------


## JPGreco

I made chicken parm in one once, no real recipe, just went with it.  Had frozen breaded chicken that I tossed in to cook in the dutch oven and some sauce from a jar.  Once it cooked, added a little more sauce and the mozzarella over the top.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Dutch ovens are awesome.  You do know how to take care of one though right?  You're gonna have to treat it before using it.


Yes, I am slowly moving away from all the "New" Non-stick cookware, and moving towards the old Cast Iron cookware.... tired of buying a new frying pan/pot just to have a "Non-stick" surface every few years. Sooo when and where I can I'm going back to Cat Iron.
It is a Lodge, "Seasoned ready-to-use".

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

A whole Plethora of Playlists for those who don't like reading.... playlists of YouTube video playlists about Dutch Oven Cooking!
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...+cooking&uni=1

----------


## Winnie

Here you go Poco. Some of my favourites. Complete Cookbooks!

http://usscouts.org/cooking/DOtips.asp

http://usscouts.org/cooking/cook_05.asp

http://usscouts.org/cooking/DUTCH_LH.pdf

----------


## crashdive123

Poco - you might be interested in the International Dutch Oven Society (IDOS).  http://www.idos.com/

----------


## Rick

The F.A.R.Ts bought a dutch oven once to use at the command center. It was horrible. There was a huge fight about who was gonna cook and who would clean up and who would have to carry the thing back and forth to the response boat. We can't leave it on there. It makes the boat list. Anyway, we finally decided to just go with Kentucky Fried Chicken. We sit the box in the dutch oven and call it good. Now, if I can just talk one of the other guys into throwin' the box away. It's startin' to look like a franchise with all those used boxes layin' around.

----------


## equus

You are welcome hon.  I hope you enjoy it.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Poco - you might be interested in the International Dutch Oven Society (IDOS).  http://www.idos.com/


I saw that and am planning on checking it out more thoroughly soon. They also have some Recipes you can check out too.



> You are welcome hon.  I hope you enjoy it.


Oh THANK YOU Sweetie!! :Wub:  :Tt1:  You KNOW how much I'm leaning more and more towards Cast Iron cookware.(Somehow the food just tastes better when cooked in Cast Iron.... Not sure why that is???) :Chef:  :munchies:

----------


## Rick

I sure hope neither of you are talking to me. Especially Poco.

----------


## Batch

I made venison chili at camp in the dutch oven. It came out the same as it would at home on the stove. But, everybody else ranted and raved about how great it turned out.

So, I think just the experience of cooking in a dutch oven can be enough to enhance the enjoyment of any recipe.

I brown the meat on the lid set upside down on some coals. Then used welding gloves to flip the lid back over and drain the grease.

We mainly grill meat at camp and heat upside. But, I need to take the dutch oven out more often. I Think I'll make some apple cobbler next trip out with a bigger group.

Hell I think I am going to make some apple cobbler tomorrow night to go with dinner.  :Banana:

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> I sure hope neither of you are talking to me. Especially Poco.


LOL No Rick. HOWEVER Maybe you could answer this question though?



> Somehow the food just tastes better when cooked in Cast Iron.... Not sure why that is???

----------


## Rick

I've never noticed a difference, actually. That chicken soup of Phil's was pretty danged good and wasn't in cast iron.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## gryffynklm

:Chef: Pork roast

One Pork Loin roast
One onion 
4 cloves of chopped garlic
salt pepper
2 tbs caraway seeds
Sprig of rosemary
1/4 cup of a sweet red wine I like port, or lambrusco 

Chop onion and saute in bacon fat or olive oil. 
Dry the roast with a paper towel, season on all sides with salt and pepper. Sprinkle the top with caraway seeds over the top spread the garlic on top. Put sprig of rosemary on top. Add the wine to the oven

Place roast in the dutch oven and bake for 3 hours at 350˚F or 175˚C.

Remove the roast and let it rest 10 min before cutting. While the roast is resting, put the oven on stove top to finish gravy. bring the liquid n the pan to a simmer. If you like a dark gravy you can add some gravy master. Mix some corn starch or flour in some water s a thickener. Slowly add and mix the corn starch or flour as a thickener. Season to your liking. 

The complicated version is to make it a roulade or a stuffed rolled roast.

Two diced granny smith apples, 
1/4 cup of chopped pecans 
1/2 med sweet onion 
1/4 cup of chopped dried cranberries.
4 table spoons cherry preserves (optional)
olive oil or bacon fat. 
cotton string to tie the roast.

The filling
Saute the onion pecans and the cranberries above in a fry pan until the onion is translucent, add the cherry preserves and and the apple continue to simmer until the liquid is gone. Set the pan aside. 

Prepare the roast by laying the roast on the cutting board and slicing the roast about 1/2" above the cutting board as you cut roll the roast so that the roast ends up being a 1/2" thick rectangle its ok if it starts to separate. 

Set the roast with its length going away from you. Spread the filling over the roast leave the edges without filling. Begin rolling the roast with the filling at the end nearest you. As you roll you may have splits in the meat roll the best you can holding the splits in place. Once rolled Tie the roast. Use string that is intended for cooking so that you don't have to worry about any unknown chemicals. Our local grocery has string for trussing up chicken and turkeys. 

Here is a link that demonstrates the technique. 
http://www.ehow.co.uk/video_2339634_...ank-steak.html

One tied follow the above recipe from the  :Chef: 

I make this at rendezvous especially if I know there are apple trees around.

----------


## shiftyer1

Anything you can think of can be cooked in a dutch oven.  Even if it is preseasoned i would wash it out and coat it with shortening and put in oven on low heat for a while.  A bbq pit works also.

To make sure it cook evenly rotate pot 1/4 - 1/2 turn and rotate the lid the same in the opposite direction.

I love to make biscuits and cornbread in mine.  Until it's really broke in u may want to stay away from very acidic foods like chili and things like that.  

Also if your looking for more cast iron skillets check out garage sales and flea markets even if its severly rusted a little sand paper or steel wool will clean it right up and then just reseason.

Ok one more tip and then i'll stop,  if u hve the camp oven(the one with 3 legs) flip it upside down and put the lid on the legs,  now u have a griddle for pancakes or bacon or whatever.  Cookin bacon is also a GREAT way to keep em seasoned.  After washing with only water wipe it with a light coating of oil and put it up.

I hope u enjoy,  it is addicting.  There used to be a show called campfire cafe and he's got a website,  great recipes there also.

----------


## roar-k

I made some cornbread one night at the Jamboree but I do not know if anyone remembers it....

If you want to I can post my recipe for it.

----------


## Rick

Yes, I do. No one else got any, I don't think. It was hot but I made off with most of it.  :Yes:

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Cornbread? There was Cornbread there?

Yes any and all tips and recipes are welcomed. Even though I may know how to season/re-season cast Iron, someone else may not..... so anything you can offer to help this thread and others is Greatly appreciated.

----------


## Camp10

This is pretty close to the way I season a piece of salvaged cast iron.  The author uses the same steps with one exception..they suggest Vegetable shortening for one step and I would always use lard or bacon fat for that step. If you are seasoning a new pot or pan, jump to step 9.


http://curbly.com/chrisjob/posts/167...-cookware#jump

----------


## crashdive123

Poco - you do realize of course that we are all now expecting some great dutch oven treats from you at the next jamboree don't you?

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Poco - you do realize of course that we are all now expecting some great dutch oven treats from you at the next jamboree don't you?


LOL I was talking to Dottie about that very thing Today!! Said " You watch... now I'll have to get enough Dutch Ovens to cook enough for an entire meal for everyone."  But Baby steps first.... Let's see...1 for pie,1 for cobbler, 1 for cake, 1 for bread, a really big one for the Entree(12 Qt/16")..... HOLY SMOKES!! at this rate I'm gonna' need a bigger truck or a better suspension at least!!  :Cowboy:

----------


## Rick

Here's how you do it, Poco. We expect big things now. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Here's how you do it, Poco. We expect big things now. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I've waited a couple of years for my FIRST Dutch Oven... Might be a while before I can get 6!!!

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Well I guess I got an "Extra". It seems that my Dutch oven also came (or was SUPPOSED to have come) with a small booklet from Lodge. It arrived just the other day. Included in this booklet is care, tips, and RECIPES!!! Already wanting 2 more Dutch ovens... 1 bigger and 1 smaller! LOL

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Ribs go in a smoker and then on a grill.  But other than that the following is acceptable in a pinch.

1 Onion, chopped
1 Cup Carrot, chopped
3 cloves Garlic chopped
3 tablespoons Olive oil
1-2 Rack baby back ribs, cut in half, salted, peppered, rubbed.

Cover with barbecue sauce. Cook on "low" 4-6 hours.  Ribs are done when they pull back from bone 1/4" on each side.

----------


## Old GI

Don't know the recipe; but I stumbled upon some guys making Shepherd's Pie in a Dutch Oven many years ago.. Although I do remember ----- *WOW!!!!!!!*

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Okay the very first recipe in the Lodge cookbook that came with the DO. I have seen this same one listed elsewhere on the web some with bacon some with sausage. Don't see why you couldn't do it with ham for that matter.

2 lbs sausage
2 lbs hash browns
8 eggs
1/4 cup water
spice to taste
2 cups cheese ( I used colby jack)


This is super simple, and good too (I'm eating it right now as I type it in).Brown the sausauge remove from Dutch Oven(I used my 12" cast Iron skillet for this as I was cooking inside), Brown the hash browns in the sausage grease(My sausage was kinda' lean, so I had to add some Bacon grease) 

Place the Hash browns in Bottom of Dutch oven.
Layer the sausage crumbles over the Hash Browns.
Whip the eggs with the water added and pour this over all.
Sprinkle the cheese over top of this in an even layer.
Bake at 350 for 20-25 minutes.
Serve and enjoy!!

----------


## EdD270

Dutch ovens are the greatest camping implement since the knife and axe. 
As for recipes, there are numerous books out on do cooking and Lodge and other maker's have lots of info on their web sites.
But, if you have a favorite recipe, or recipes in a cookbook, just remember that a 12" do will handle any recipe that calls for a 9"X13" pan or casserole. For temperatures, figure about 25 deg. F. for each pair of charcoal briquettes, one on top, one on the bottom. Use more on bottom than top, and put them evenly around the edges and around middle, not in the middle.

----------

